# R8 droll



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

popped in to West London Audi, for a look around their posh show room.

£98,000 will get you this


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't think they look droll at at all.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm still drooling


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

they had a brand new R8 Roadster right by the entrance door too


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I normally prefer the roadster to the coupe, but with the R8 I prefer the coupe - simply for the fact you can see the engine on display, loved coming back to the car at night and the LED's would come on when I opened the car, looked like the Holy Grail sat there :lol:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

What sort of issues did you have blade?


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Waiting for that lottery!!!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

DPG said:


> What sort of issues did you have blade?


I was going to ask the same


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Taken from a document I created after 10 months ownership:

Wheels - Audi Hereford had the wheels refurbed, finish was awful, one spoke was only polished half way up. It was agreed that I could get the winter out of the way and have all four wheels done. I am now finding out that this cannot be done, as the wheels will never be the same, I would not even be offered a 6 month warranty, let alone the normal 12 months.
Bonnet - came open whilst driving, all latches and cabling had to be replaced at Basingstoke Audi.
Tyres - Front tyres had to be replaced after 6 months ownership, after Basingstoke Audi pointed out uneven wear and cracking. Rears were also badly cracked, but Hereford would not replace them. Fronts replaced. Note: 145 check on car shows tyres were 'good'
Rear Discs - Car taken into Basingstoke Audi as handbrake was not holding the car. Rear discs were heavily corroded. Hereford informed me that they knew it had corrosion, but were hoping with use this would wear off. These were replaced by Hereford Audi. Note: 145 check on car shows discs were 'good'
Coolant leak - pipe work was leaking near radiators. Covered by warranty, work carried out at Basingstoke Audi.
Brake Pad Sensor - This has come on intermittently over the last 4 months, recently has come on permanently. Basingstoke Audi looked at the pads and confirmed they are fine and still have around 6,000 miles left in them. The car is booked in for further investigation, as obviously another issue with the braking system. I have purchased new pads, because the sensor came on, £200 wasted.
Oil Sensor Error - this has been coming on intermittently over the last 4 months. Booked into Basingstoke Audi for further investigation. Now replaced under warranty due to faulty sensor.
Roof lining coming away by passenger door - I am told this cannot be replaced under warranty. 
Drivers Seat - wear on the edge of the seat.

In 10 months of ownership, the car has been back in a dealer for at least 3 weeks.

I still had further issues with wheel refurbishment, car went back to hereford for another week, when I went back to collect it they had set the wheels back to a standard finish having told me they were able to get the diamond cut done. Eventually it went back for another week, to have brand new wheels fitted after I complained. I did have their V10 demo for the week, which after a 100 mile needed the oil filling up - they didn't see this as a problem..

The final straw was it failing its MOT last Oct, due to a front suspension leaking, £800 to replace luckily covered by the 12 month MOT insurance I was given - however other side was starting to show signs of doing the same, so I got rid there and then.

A beautiful car, that when it behaved I simply adored, but I have been left with a sour taste in my mouth about them. I was fed up of being told 'we never see R8's with issues' just mine then huh? Since then I have heard of other owners having problems, electrical faults in auto box, a friend of a friend had to replace the cluth and it was around £8k worth of work.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Just been to sign on the dotted line for my new car and my R8 is in the workshop, for the second time since I sold her. This time the battery has died and wiped out the dash pod this time, £2k worth of damage. Defo got rid at the right time. Very sad, I did love it and the growl


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Blade_76 said:


> Taken from a document I created after 10 months ownership:
> 
> Wheels - Audi Hereford had the wheels refurbed, finish was awful, one spoke was only polished half way up. It was agreed that I could get the winter out of the way and have all four wheels done. I am now finding out that this cannot be done, as the wheels will never be the same, I would not even be offered a 6 month warranty, let alone the normal 12 months.
> Bonnet - came open whilst driving, all latches and cabling had to be replaced at Basingstoke Audi.
> ...


Thanks Blade. 
I was curious of what probs you had. Quite shocking


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Spoke to the service guy at Audi this morning, my R8 was back in the workshop last week as it had blown the gearbox!

£7.5k later...


----------

